# Cable AV-USB



## Xipe Totec (Dic 15, 2005)

Hola, me pueden ayudar con la construcción de un cable para enviar una señal de audio y video a una PC, por medio del USB?

Existe un Paquete que se llama "GrabBee", pero lo que quiero es el diagrama para hacer yo mismo el cable, y el nombre de el (los) controlador (es) para que funcione.

Es decir, necesito pasar videos con audio del VCR a la PC (en formato VCD, AVI, JPEG, DVD o algún otro) y viceversa (de la PC a VCR).

Les agradezco bastante y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Guest (Ene 15, 2006)

Creo que tu proyecto es muy complicado, ya que estos cables conversores usan integrados DSP (digital signal processing) que tras de ser difícil su consecución, su implementación circuital tiene muchos parámetros de diseño implícito que son la clave para que funcione.

Es mi opinión, en todo caso mucha suerte. 

Saludos.


----------



## Xipe Totec (Ene 16, 2006)

Bueno, pues te agradezco la ayuda.
En fín veré como le hago


----------

